# Daisy Mae is at the bridge



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

We had to put Daisy to sleep yesterday. She was going to get her surgery and her appointment was at 9:00 but at 5:00am her tumor started bleeding and we had to take her in. They wrapped it and gave her some pain meds and we came home and waited until the vet that was supposed to do the surgery got there. She looked at her and took some xrays and said that it had grown alot since she saw her last which was a week and a half ago. She said that it was nearing her spine and was wrapped around her leg muscle and that if she did the surgery Daisy would lose her leg. She also said that it would probably comeback anyway because of how agressive it was. I couldn't let her go on in pain although she never let on that she was in pain, I knew she was. I am so heartbroken Daisy was such an amazing dog, so funny and she always knew if anyone was feeling bad and she would put her paw on you and kiss your face. My other dog Jenny is so sad now that she's all alone, it makes me even more upset. Jenny loved Daisy so much. I have to stop writing now because I'm crying so hard but thanks for all your good thoughts and prayers.

Wendee


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Daisy. Cancer takes so many of our beloved dogs. Run free, sweet Daisy, until you are reunited with your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I'm so so sorry. Bless you for not letting her suffer. You gave her the most unselfish of gifts..... release from that awful disease. I will hold you in my prayers and thoughts and of course sweet Daisy Mae too. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Daisy. RIP sweetheart


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the Bridge sweet Daisy Mae


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. Cancer is a nasty disease that takes too many of our golden friends. May she run pain free at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sorry*

I am so very sorry about Daisy Mae, but thank you for not letting her suffer.

We will be here for you.

My Snobear will greet Daisy Mae at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Daisy Mae...losing a beloved golden is so heartbreaking. RIP sweet girl...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. It is so hard to say goodbye for now but you did the best thing for your beloved girl. Godspeed Daisy girl.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I am so sorry....Run free at the bridge Daisy Mae...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Daisy Mae. Sending you and Jenny strength.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh this hurts to read. I feel your pain in every word. I am so very sorry. Peace to you and sweet Daisy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Wendee, I am so very sorry. It hurts so to lose them.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of Daisy's passing.....

RIP sweet girl!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry...RIP sweet Daisy Mae


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Daisy Mae.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

So sorry about your loss and a big, big - no many hugs you and to Jenny!

Heike


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy to cancer. Sending you comforting thoughts for the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

God, I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy Mae. To be so close to surgery only to have the tumor grow so much is so devastating. I've lost 2 goldens to cancer now and I know how horrible and painful the feeling is. We're all here for you and hope the good memories begin to heal the pain of loss. Bless you.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. Run free sweet Daisy!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. I am tearing up just writing this loosing our Millie to cancer in Jan. Love on your other girl and hold her close.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Daisy. Be at peace sweet girl.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to let them go. Daisy Mae will live on forever in your heart. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss . . . it is so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My most sincere sympathy coming your way. I am so sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Wendee,

I am so sorry for your loss of Daisy Mae. Her pain is now gone but your pain has just begun. May the memories and the love you shared help to heal some of that pain. My heart goes out to you and your family. Give Jenny lots of hugs and kisses, you will help to heal each other. 

Run Free Sweet Daisy Mae


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm terribly sorry to hear such a tragic news.
I know exactly how you feel and what you are going through.
With my deep sympathy and condolences to you and your love ones.

RIP Daisy, no more pains, run free and play with at Rainbow Bridge.

You and Daily will walk again...Just not today.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear this i wish they could find away to get rid of Cancer


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry that Daisy Mae has lost her battle, but because you loved her so much you let her go and that is giving them the ultimate act of love that we can give them

Run free from pain and sleep softly Daisy Mae


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry to hear Daisy Mae has lost her battle, she is now pain free at the Rainbow Bridge, until you meet again. Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

RIP dear Daisy Mae. I bet she's already running pain-free at the Bridge.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry about Daisy Mae, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry about Daisy Mae....

{{hugs}}

Ann


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry. RIP Daisy Mae.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

so sorry to here you lost your Daisy Mae 
you gave her the ultimate gift of freedom and she will forever thank you for that 
sleep well little one 
enjoy yourself at the bridge Daisy Mae with all the others that have gone before you 
and help look after the ones that follow until we get there ourselves to take them into heaven
sending hugs and kisses to you from Ruby and me xx


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Daisy Mae. You did the kindest thing for her...helping her to the bridge, where she is now pain free and running happily once again. God speed Daisy Mae....you are so loved and will be so deeply missed.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Daisy Mae,
You were so loved while you were here. Run free with all our golden friends at the bridge.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so very sorry you lost your sweet Daisy Mae to cancer. You showed her the greatest love and kindness by letting her go. I understand the hurt. Give Jenny lots of hugs and attention as she is grieving Daisy's loss too.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sad... It makes me think how lucky I am to have the ones I have but, I'd do anything to have the others back for just a day! Hugs to you!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you all so much for all the kind words. I'm having a hard time but I know it will get better. Daisy was the funniest and sweetest dog I've ever had. One thing she loved more than anything was cats. We have a cat named Joey who slept with her every night and when our other cat had kittens last year she wouldn't move from bedside the bedroom door where we were keeping them and when they were old enough to walk aroung the house she followed them everywhere they went. Jenny is sad and we are giving her lots of attention and treats, I bought her a stuffed duck today and she loves it. She has never been an only dog before and misses having a friend. I woke up this morning and looked over at Daisy's bed and my heart sank. One thing Daisy did that always made us laugh was if we were working in the kitchen or paying attention to something else other than her she would let out a big howl to let us know she wanted attention. Thinking about things like that makes me miss her even more. 

Wendee


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So Sorry for the loss of your Daisy, It's the hardest decision to make. She will have many friends at the bridge. My Daisy had cancer also we had to let her go 3 years ago, she will always be a part of your life. My Daisy also had a best friend Kitty. Hugs to Jenny, My Daisy was an only dog, but now I have 2 and they are inseparatable. Thinking of you.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Daisy Mae's passing. 

I hope that the void that she leaves with her absence is filled with all of the good memories you have of her.

Rest in Peace, girl....

Scott J.


----------



## Shadowboy22 (Jul 18, 2010)

My heart breaks for you, sadly we just experienced and still am experiencing the loss of our shadow. Daisy sounded like an amazing soul. What a sweet and gentle girl she must have been. God bless you and your family


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is such a hard decision to make, but I learned that when we let them go it is for them, when we keep them, it is for us. And we do hav to think of them and what they are going thru. I know yu miss this sweet girl but if she could, she would thank you for thinking of her welfare, her happiness.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

So very sorry to hear about the loss of your Daisy Mae. It is truly one of the hardest things to ever go through. We lost our Jesse boy 1 year ago to kidney failure and it hurts just as much now as it did then. Our Jake was also very sad especially since we had my daughter living with us with her two dogs at the time. She was moving two weeks after we lost Jesse, so Jake went from having 4 dogs in the house, to 3, to only him in a matter of 2 weeks. Devastating time. Thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

*A letter from your pet in heaven
Author Unknown
* 
To my dearest family, 
some things I'd like to say. 
But first of all, to let you know, 
that I arrived okay.

I'm writing this from the Bridge. 
Here I dwell with God above. 
Here there's no more tears of sadness. 
Here is just eternal love. 

Please do not be unhappy 
just because I'm out of sight. 
Remember that I am with you 
every morning, noon and night.

That day I had to leave you 
when my life on earth was through, 
God picked me up and hugged me 
and He said, "I welcome you. 

It's good to have you back again, 
you were missed while you were gone. 
As for your dearest family, 
They'll be here later on." 

God gave me a list of things, 
that he wished for me to do. 
And foremost on the list, 
was to watch and care for you. 

And when you lie in bed at night 
the day's chores put to flight, 
God and I are closest to you... 
in the middle of the night. 

When you think of my life on earth, 
and all those loving years, 
because you are only human, 
they are bound to bring you tears. 

But do not be afraid to cry: 
it does relieve the pain. 
Remember there would be no flowers, 
unless there were some rain. 

I wish that I could tell you 
all that God has planned. 
If I were to tell you, 
you wouldn't understand. 

But one thing is for certain, 
though my life on earth is o'er. 
I'm closer to you now, 
than I ever was before. 

There are rocky roads ahead of you 
and many hills to climb; 
But together we can do it 
by taking one day at a time.


----------

